# Topics > Toys >  MiPosaur, robotic creature, WowWee Group Limited, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Manufacturer - WowWee Group Limited

Home page - wowwee.com/miposaur

----------


## Airicist

Meet Miposaur 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Meet Miposaur! The Future of Prehistoric.

----------


## Airicist

MiPosaur Robotic Dinosaur Pet by WowWee. First Look CES2015 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> We were excited to get a first look at MiPosaur at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES2015) in Las Vegas.
> 
> Following on the success of MiP, WowWee is giving MiP a friend - MiPosaur, the robotic, interactive dinosaur. We love that MiP and MiPosaur will be able to play and battle together.
> 
> Love how MiPosaur chases his ball and hits it all around - looks very life like. Put a few MiPosaurs together and watch them all chase the ball. Here is more information -
> 
> MiPosaur
> 
> The MiPosaur is a highly intelligent robotic creature with an incredible, evolving intelligence and personality. It can sense its own surroundings and environment, and interact with them in a unique and lifelike way. In addition to featuring GestureSense technology that lets you control it with the swipe of your hand, the MiPosaur has sturdy
> ...

----------


## Airicist

MiPosaur demo at the London Toy Fair 

Published on Jan 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MiPosaur by WowWee

Published on May 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Miposaur Tutorials- Hand Gestures

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> The 10 moves you need to know to master MiPosaur!

----------


## Airicist

Miposaur Tutorials- TrackBall

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> All you need to know about Miposaur's TrackBall!

----------


## Airicist

Miposaur and REV Hands-On - July 2015, WowWee Robots and Cars

Published on Jul 29, 2015




> We finally have our hands on samples of the new WowWee toys for 2015 - Miposaur and R.E.V. (robotic enhanced vehicle). We are busy testing, playing, filming and experimenting. By mid August 2015 we should have full reviews up.
> 
> Here is a little teaser to show you some of the testing we have been doing. 
> 
> More information -
> 
> REV are Robotic Enhanced Vehicles that are app-enabled and built for battle. REVs think and fight for themselves and are equipped with BeaconSenseTM technology, a proprietary indoor GPS system that enables them to sense their surroundings and navigate accordingly. REVs are hardwired to outwit, outplay and outlast YOU, their human opponents. REV does not require a special surface or mat to play on, and up to 50 people can enter the game. Each REV Starter Kit comes with two specially-equipped vehicles; just download the free app onto an iOS or Android smart device and jump into the driver seat, while setting the second REV to Autonomous Mode. Square off against your REV opponent in multiple game modes like Chase and Evade and Capture the Flag, but be warned...Intelligence can be dangerous. 
> 
> MSRP $99.99 includes 2 REV vehicles. 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

MiPosaur review, Robotic Dinosaur Pet From WowWee Toys

Published on Aug 11, 2015




> MiPosaur Interactive Prehistoric Pet Review 
>  Today we have our full review of the Miposaur from WowWee. This is the latest robotic pet in the MiP line. Kids can now have their own pet dinosaur.
> The MiPosaur is a highly intelligent robotic creature with an incredible, evolving intelligence and personality. It can sense its own surroundings and environment, and Interact with them in a unique and lifelike way. In addition to featuring GestureSense™ technology that lets you control it with the swipe of your hand, the MiPosaur has sturdy MIP (Mobile Inverted Pendulum, created with the UCSD Coordinated Robotics Lab) balance and comes with an interactive TrackBall equipped with BeaconSense technology. With it, the MiPosaur can chase the trackball, play with it, guard it, as well as alter its moods depending on the various interactions. The MiPosaur is fully interactive with the MiP robot and a BLE enabled app, compatible with both iOS and Android smart devices, and will feature exciting and engaging games. MSRP $119.99

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 5, 2015




> I am clearly not equipped to handle a life of miniature robotic dinosaur training.

----------


## Airicist

MiPosaur Target Exclusive Robot Dinosaur Review - Have Your Own Pet Dino

Published on Oct 25, 2015




> MiPosaur Target Exclusive Robot Dinosaur Review - Have Your Own Pet Dino! Thank you WowWee Toys for this awesome Target Exclusive robot dinosaur!

----------

